# Sharpening Service Questions



## ams (May 24, 2012)

Do you sharpen western knives like Wustohf? How long does it take to sharpen knives once you receive them and can you express ship them back? (just to minimize overall time without knives).


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2012)

ams said:


> Do you sharpen western knives like Wustohf? How long does it take to sharpen knives once you receive them and can you express ship them back? (just to minimize overall time without knives).




Hi ams,
We do sharpen western knives like Wusthof and are happy to have them. You can see a list of what we sharpen along with prices and shipping information *HERE
*
Our turnaround times vary based on what's already in line when your knives arrive however it's safe to say that 3-5 business days from receipt is what you can expect, most times though it's much quicker.

As for shipping, we only use USPS Priority Mail, however we can ship USPS Express upon customer request.

If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask. Thanks for your inquiry into our sharpening service.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Vertigo (May 24, 2012)

^^^ drunk hack with a Chef's Choice. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## ams (May 24, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> ^^^ drunk hack with a Chef's Choice. Caveat Emptor!


Excuse me?


----------



## Vertigo (May 24, 2012)

I was just ribbing Dave. He's legit. Sheesh.


----------

